# whats the oddest hub youve seen on 28" wheels



## mre straightbar (Mar 31, 2012)

i knbow there are quit a few 
i think simplex was mine


----------



## chitown (Mar 31, 2012)

The spherical hubs on Mr. Cabe's (Scott M) Dayton

View attachment 47442

Taken at Ann Arbor Show last year.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 31, 2012)

chitown said:


> The spherical hubs on Mr. Cabe's (Scott M) Dayton
> 
> View attachment 47442
> 
> Taken at Ann Arbor Show last year.




That hub is killer! Very odd.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 1, 2012)

I NEED one of those hubs. Ive never seen anything like it. 

Strangest thing ive seen is an armless coasterbrake.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I need some of those hubs for My Christmas tree nest year!!


----------



## JOEL (Apr 1, 2012)

OK, Scott's spherical hub is now the weirdest I have seen.... 

Here's the SECOND weirdest. The bike is a 1899 Pope. The hub has a coaster spoon brake mechanism activated by a rod from the bub to the brake. The bike is long gone and this is the best picture I could find. I don't believe it had any markings.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 1, 2012)

JOEL said:


> OK, Scott's spherical hub is now the weirdest I have seen....
> 
> Here's the SECOND weirdest. The bike is a 1899 Pope. The hub has a coaster spoon brake mechanism activated by a rod from the bub to the brake. The bike is long gone and this is the best picture I could find. I don't believe it had any markings.




Interesting - I have the same mechanism on my White Sewing Machine chainless, the first of these I had seen.  Mine is also not marked.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hear are are a few more hubs. These are some I had seen on the internets and saved the pictures. I believe these all take straight pull spokes and the set that looks like they have paddles if I remember correctly were reincarnated in the 1990's by a company called Pullstar. 



Got to love the nickle!



found the Pullstar hubs


----------



## Danimal (Apr 1, 2012)

I have one like this (although this is not mine


----------



## oldspoke (Apr 1, 2012)

*Copake Lot # 41*

Hello all, 

Check out the rear hub on this late 90's - early 1900's "Tally Ho" style or "donkey back" tandem.

It is Lot # 41 in the upcoming Copake auction April 21.

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...hive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En#images

Looks like New Departure or ?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 1, 2012)

oldspoke said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Check out the rear hub on this late 90's - early 1900's "Tally Ho" style or "donkey back" tandem.
> 
> ...




I would say that thing is #1 crazy!!! Now that would be a challenge to lace up.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I would say that thing is #1 crazy!!! Now that would be a challenge to lace up.




That is cool, I WANT one!!!


----------



## pelletman (Apr 1, 2012)

JOEL said:


> OK, Scott's spherical hub is now the weirdest I have seen....
> 
> Here's the SECOND weirdest. The bike is a 1899 Pope. The hub has a coaster spoon brake mechanism activated by a rod from the bub to the brake. The bike is long gone and this is the best picture I could find. I don't believe it had any markings.




I think that is quite a bit later than 99, 98 was year one and they weren't that advanced yet.  If you know the model we can tell the year


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2012)

chitown said:


> The spherical hubs on Mr. Cabe's (Scott M) Dayton
> 
> View attachment 47442
> 
> Taken at Ann Arbor Show last year.




I was going to say these hubs as well.


----------

